# MA - Boss Push Beam Fits JK 07 -17 Tacoma 05 - 17



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I got an almost new Push beam for HTX series plows
#PBA05277 34" wide 
fits JEEP WRANGLER X, SPORT '07-'17 TOYOTA TACOMA '05 - '17


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Still for sale


----------

